# Dart Frog Mister/Fogger On At Night?



## S.P.Q.R (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi,


In the near future I would like to get a couple of darts. But, im worried about the noise levels of the ultrasonic fogger. I use ultrasound for aromatherapy and it makes loads of noise.

Now, would I have to keep the fogger on at night? Or just on cycle during the day? 

Also, do darts call at night time when lights are out?

Thanks girlfriend.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dart frogs rarely call at night and many are almost inaudible anyway, Tincs in particular.
Foggers are pretty much a waste of time for dart frogs so no need to worry about needing one.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

as mike has said, frogs rarely call at night, unless they are in a room that you watch some late night telly. my 3 groups all love the ambient light from the tv and start calling, up until i turn the telly off and then they stop. the great thing about darts is that they are up when you are :lol2:

foggers are useless, and i would advise against one. your best off with one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pump-Action...&qid=1414830320&sr=8-1&keywords=water+sprayer :2thumb:


----------



## S.P.Q.R (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for responding guys.

But, why are foggers useless? I thought humidity ranges needed to be maintained and that foggers could do this with great efficiency.

From what ive heard, darts love the foggers and/ or frequent automatic misting systems. With a hand mister, you may only mist once or twice per day.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

When foggers are on they create a mist, but that's all.
They lower viv temps because that mist is cold.
Once the fogger goes off humidity dives because the fog creates the humidity which then goes away when the fog disperses.
Many of us have tried them and then binned them.
Spend the money on something worthwhile like a misting system.


Mike


----------



## S.P.Q.R (Nov 25, 2006)

Ahhh, I see. Good point.

But, the problem I have with automatic misters is that Im scared of over watering the plants. 

I intend to have many different species of plants in my terrariums. Wont a mister system over water? Especially for orchids for example.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

S.P.Q.R said:


> Ahhh, I see. Good point.
> 
> But, the problem I have with automatic misters is that Im scared of over watering the plants.
> 
> I intend to have many different species of plants in my terrariums. Wont a mister system over water? Especially for orchids for example.


Well no,you set the times it waters. and where it waters,choose how many nozzles. Remember a dart viv isn't a sopping wet viv,it is a very humid viv
(by and large)
So get a viv utterly designed to hold humidity,and hand mist. Put the right amount of water to the plant when it needs,put the plant in the right place naturally. Build the viv so the little guys have those niches where humidity is high. 

We have god knows what on the go dart wise and no automation in sight, it works though !! A half decent hand mister is really all one needs unless one is frequently away. I build our vivs,I still put the holes in each and everyone for a misting system,one day I might get rich and have these things called holidays,where we swan off to bocas and try and work out what is really going on,but until that day a hand mister is way more versatile and all one needs
quadrat et demonstrandum

Stu


----------



## S.P.Q.R (Nov 25, 2006)

OK. Thanks for the good advice.


----------

